# New Dig Site.



## DFW Digger (Jan 10, 2020)

Haven't been on in awhile even longer since I contributed. All the people I used to know on the site are gone as well. Learned alot listening to the stories ,techniques and history. Its a hobby that alot of people dont understand. I personally enjoy the history and craftmanship pf lost items. Anyway heres my new dig site. Lots of broken ones, including Dr Pepper king bottles.


----------



## DFW Digger (Jan 10, 2020)

Would anyone else consider digging tjis well/cistern or am i nuts.


----------



## swpender (Jan 10, 2020)

DFW Digger said:


> Would anyone else consider digging tjis well/cistern or am i nuts.



No you’re not nuts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 10, 2020)

Welcome back to the forum!  I think I remember your name from reading old posts in the archives.  

That's a bizarre place for a well or cistern, right beside a lake?  That seems to run counter to the entire idea of wells and cisterns.  Are you certain that's what it is?  Certainly couldn't hurt to dig around a bit to see what's in there but I can't imagine you'll get far unless the water level drops.  Did the water table massively rise in that spot over past decades or what?


----------



## DFW Digger (Jan 10, 2020)

Thank you for the welcome back. I don't think the water level changed this tree close to it would not have survived. Maybe the top layer of bricks washed away. My 19 yr old son was with me this time. He thought it would make a great pic until when he was inside i mentioned maybe a raccoon was above him


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 10, 2020)

By all means, dig it! Just wear a life jacket.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 10, 2020)

DFW Digger said:


> Thank you for the welcome back. I don't think the water level changed this tree close to it would not have survived. Maybe the top layer of bricks washed away. My 19 yr old son was with me this time. He thought it would make a great pic until when he was inside i mentioned maybe a raccoon was above him



Big tree.  Sycamore?


----------



## DFW Digger (Jan 10, 2020)

Its on a small creek. And yes its a sycamore. Good eye. Unusual for a tree around here.  Figured digging 3 or 4 Ft can't hurt.


----------



## DFW Digger (Jan 10, 2020)

Almost found a whole  bottle ice been looking for awhile now . 6oz Dallas Brewery. Gave away the only whole one I've had yrs ago. Dug this one 2 weeks ago. Top busted.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 11, 2020)

Looks like a cool spot. Sycamores are common along waterways where I live. Easy to notice because of how they shed their bark.


----------



## Bufflehead (Jan 12, 2020)

Looks awesome. Jump in it!


----------



## FloridaDigger (Jan 13, 2020)

It looks like a dump just for a certain bottling plant or company. And it looks heavily dug already to me. We have a SS Coke bottling dump here in Gainesville Fla; ....most of the Gville bottles are broken; ...thats why they were dumped. You can find some "rogue" city bottles that were whole. Bottling companies often just tossed other bottling plant bottles.


----------



## FloridaDigger (Jan 13, 2020)

Regardless of being dug or not; ...It is still well worth digging again. Go wider and deeper than anyone else is my technique!


----------



## Huntindog (Jan 16, 2020)

Your well looks like it is free stacked bricks (no mortar) so it would be very early.
I would give it a good shot, but be very careful. 
loose bricks falling and it could be capped and who knows how deep it could be.
Good luck let us know what you find.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 17, 2020)

I think erosion will help your digging too. To me, it does look like a well and most certainly they didn't throw goodies down there on purpose and spoil the water. However, some bottles may have washed in there over time, but I'd probe it first. That my help answer your question of whether to dig it or not. No, you're not nuts, just a helpless bottle addict like many of us. GL&HH.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 18, 2020)

Welcome back!



DFW Digger said:


> My 19 yr old son... thought it would make a great pic until... i mentioned maybe a raccoon was above him


Don't worry, I'm pretty friendly.


----------

